# Frage an die "Bastel-Väter" Kokua Jumper



## schaefenthal (11. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen

Da mein kleiner Sohn (23 Monate) sein erstes (Holz)- Laufrad bereits zerstört hat, haben wir Ihm nun ein gebrauchtes Koka Jumper  gekauft. Im Januar soll er es zum Geburtstag bekommen. Von der anfänglichen Idee das Bike nur mal kurz zu putzen, bin ich dank dem Forum inzwischen beim Umbau gelandet. Kostengünstig ist Geschichte, aber was solls.
Anbei mal ein paar Fotos vom Lieferzustand, bzw. erstem zerlegen 


 

 


Nachdem ich es zerlegt habe, konnte ich folgende "Mängel feststellen"

Lagerspiel an der Schwinge: 
Zum Glück hat mein Kumpel gerade das gleiche Problem und direkt den passenden "Rep-Satz"



 

Die Naben waren auch nicht mehr die besten, daher werden Eiosix Naben verbaut.
Da ich keine Scheibenbremse anbauen möchte, werde ich bei den Felgen ein paar Speichen einsparen 


 

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem, irgendwo im Forum habe ich einen Post gesehen, wo jemand eine Felgenbremse ans Hinterrad gebaut hat. Die bremse sitzt dann unter der Schwinge, finde ich extrem gut.
 Er hat einen Adapter aus Alu gefeilt. 
Da ich die Vorderradbremse von Kokua verwende, habe ich eben festgestellt, die Schraube vom Elastomer würde von der Position exakt passen um die Bremse am Hinterrad zu befestigen.
Leider ist die Originalschraube des Elastomer zu kurz. Mit einer Gewindehülse könnte ich dies zwar verlängern, aber ich fürchte dann ist der Abstand zu groß. 
Der ideale Abstand Rahmenblech zu Bremsaufnahme ist 8 mm. Die Elastomerschraube ist 6 mm lang.
Hat jemand auch seine Bremse so an das Koka Jumper gebaut, oder vielleicht eine Idee?


----------



## trifi70 (11. Dezember 2015)

Längere Schraube besorgen (und ggf. kürzen) oder eine Hülsenmutter (von Rennradbremse) nehmen. Dafür müsste das Loch an der Bremse allerdings aufgebohrt werden. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob die Hülsenmutter passt (Gewindegröße) und ob genug Fleisch an der Bremse für die nötige Vergrößerung des Lochs vorhanden ist... Die Hülsenmutter müsstest Du je nach Länge ev. etwas kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (12. Dezember 2015)

Am Elastomer würde ich die Schraube nicht befestigen. Die Bremse wäre dann ja 'elastisch gelagert', oder sehe ich das falsch..?
Der andere Kollege hatte seinen Halter für die Seitenzugbremse mit einem zusätzlichem Loch mit einer Senkkopfschraube durch die Auflagefläche für das Elastomer befestigt.


----------



## schaefenthal (12. Dezember 2015)

Hey, 
stimmt, an das schwingende Elastomer habe ich nicht gedacht. Das könnte ich mit einer flachen Mutter kontern.
Die Hülsenmutter als Lösung scheint mit sinnvoll, das werde ich einmal testweise montieren. 

Danke für die Tips


----------



## schaefenthal (14. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, ich muss noch mal ne Frage stellen. In meinem Übereifer habe ich den Rahmen schon zum Entlacker gegeben, habe aber nicht gemessen wieviel Platz ich für den neuen Schriftzug habe.

Geplant ist ein Schriftzug mit 20 cm Länge (das hab ich vorab gemessen) und 7cm Höhe.
Nun bin ich nicht sicher ob das Rahmenrohr diese 7 cm Höhe hergibt. Kann das jemand für mich messen, oder weiß es jemand aufgrund ähnliche Probleme ;-)

Danke


----------



## schaefenthal (16. Dezember 2015)

So, weiter gehts
Rahmen wurde nun chemisch entlackt, leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Rahmen auch nach dem entlacken noch schlecht aussieht. Die meisten Schrammen sind also durch den Klarlack hindurch auf das Alu geschlagen, also Planänderung. Mein freundlicher Lackierer wird nicht nur Gabel und Schwinge lackieren, sondern auch den Rahmen.
Aufkleber ist bestellt, leider liefert der Chinamann noch nichts. Hoffentlich geht das mal gut mit dem Termin am 5.1.


 

 

 


Auf dem unteren Foto seht Ihr die Löcher, wo ich die Bremsleitung im Rahmen entlang legen möchte.
Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich den Bremszug am besten durchziehen kann?
Danke


----------



## trifi70 (16. Dezember 2015)

Mutiger Zeitplan, so über die Feiertage, aus China...

Ist zwischen Hauptrohr und Steuerrohr ein Loch? Dann von beiden Bremszuglöchern dorthin mit Hilfe eines Drahtes jeweils eine Schnur ziehen. Staubsauger könnte auch funktionieren, vor allem dann sinnvoll, wenn kein Loch ist zwischen Hauptrohr und Steuerrohr. Die Enden der Schnur verknoten und diese straffen. Nun geht die Schnur von einem Bremszugloch zum anderen. Mit der Schnur den Bremsinnenzug einziehen. Dann über den Innenzug die Außenhülle nachschieben. Der Trick ist, dass Du vorm Austritt der Hülle diese mit Hilfe des Innenzuges im Loch zentrieren kannst, sodass sie auch durchpasst. Nur mit einer Schnur nachziehen klappt meist nicht... Viel Spaß.


----------



## schaefenthal (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja der Zeitplan ist, im Nachhinein, leider sehr optimistisch. Aber ich hatte auch im Vorfeld nicht gedacht das Teil komplett zu strippen. Das ist das böse Forum schuld :-D
Morgen hol ich die Teile vom Lackierer ab, dann kann ich die Räder schon mal einspeichern, dann schau ich mal wann der Rest geliefert wird.
Wichtig wäre halt der neue Steuersatz, die anderen Anbauteile sind im Nachgang noch tauschbar.
Danke für den Tip mit dem Bremszug, das werde ich so testen


----------



## schaefenthal (1. Januar 2016)

So langsam geht es voran, leider kommen der Steuersatz und die Lenkerkombi nicht mehr pünktlich. 
Da musste halt mein Ersatzlenker dran glauben


 



 

Am Laufrad teste ich mal die neuen Halo Hex Schnellspanner


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2016)

Hui, carbon Felgen, nett!


----------



## trifi70 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich seh ne Campa G3 Einspeichung. Aber Carbon nicht zwingend?! Felgen scheinen neu lackiert. 

Beruhigen tut mich auch hier die Kulisse.  Meine Frau wirft mir gerne mal vor, es sähe im Keller so unordentlich aus. Dabei is das einfach eine Arbeitsumgebung, die die Kreativität fördert. Oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2016)

Auf Handy sah es wie Carbon aus. Jetzt sehe ich auch das es "nur" lackiert ist.


----------



## Roelof (3. Januar 2016)

Hab ich aber schon gesehen mit 145g...


----------



## schaefenthal (4. Januar 2016)

@Roelof ... was hast Du mit 145 Gramm gesehen?

Ja, die Felgen sind nur lackiert  
Was eine G3 Einspeichung ist musste ich ehrlicherweise googeln :-D. Ich habe die Einspeichung abends mal rum probiert, und das hat mir gut gefallen.

Morgen ist der große Tag, ich hoffe das Rad passt und gefällt. 
Da der Chinamann meine Pakete beim Zoll zwischen geparkt hat :-D, habe ich vorerst den alten Steuersatz wieder verbaut und aus meiner Restekiste Lenker und Vorbau angebaut.
Ich befürchte der Vorbau ist zu lang, aber sobald die Post kommt bau ich den neuen an.

Noch mal Danke an alle für die Ratschläge und Hilfestellungen 



 

Ready to Race ;-)


----------



## schaefenthal (4. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich seh ne Campa G3 Einspeichung. Aber Carbon nicht zwingend?! Felgen scheinen neu lackiert.
> 
> Beruhigen tut mich auch hier die Kulisse.  Meine Frau wirft mir gerne mal vor, es sähe im Keller so unordentlich aus. Dabei is das einfach eine Arbeitsumgebung, die die Kreativität fördert. Oder so.



Da war es doch schön aufgeräumt :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Carbonfelgen in 12". ;-)


----------



## paradox (4. Januar 2016)

der Vorbau ist um welten zu lang, ich bin jetzt bei einem 32mm und der passt meinem kurzen jetzt ganz gut und wir haben den sattel schon 2cm draußen. täusch dich da mal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaefenthal (4. Januar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> der Vorbau ist um welten zu lang, ich bin jetzt bei einem 32mm und der passt meinem kurzen jetzt ganz gut und wir haben den sattel schon 2cm draußen. täusch dich da mal nicht.




Ja das mit dem Vorbau wird so nicht passen, aber wie oben beschrieben hängt der kurze grad im Zoll
Ich denke der wird Ende der Woche da sein, dann kommt der kurze Vorbau und der Carbon Lenker dran


----------



## trifi70 (4. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Carbonfelgen in 12". ;-)


Vermutlich eigentlich für KiWa gedacht, Stokke, Bugaboo etc.


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube für Falträder....


----------



## Surtre (5. Januar 2016)

Kurz OT:
Ein fattes Jumper wäre doch auch mal etwas. Die Stützradfunktion ist integriert: 
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/12-Al...62,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6151


----------



## schaefenthal (7. Januar 2016)

Mist, jetzt ist es grad fertig :-D  

Beim nächsten Projekt teste ich die Felgen


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Februar 2016)

Manchmal ist man echt blind...hab den Thread jetzt erst gefunden ;-)

Was mich wirklich freut...
Die Ordnung Deiner Garage wurde bemängelt, aber zu meinem Baustofflager im Keller hat nie jemand was gesagt 
Ich ziehe die Konsequenzen: Blende weit auf, dann geht's im Bokeh unter!

Bremse inzwischen dran? Oder bleibt es ohne?


----------



## Skvader (9. Juni 2017)

schaefenthal schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449061
> 
> 
> Am Laufrad teste ich mal die neuen Halo Hex Schnellspanner



Hat das gut funktioniet die zu kürzen?!


----------

